

How Far is it to Mars? - japhyr
http://www.distancetomars.com/

======
forktheif
Or if you want the current distance.

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+to+mars](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=distance+to+mars)

